# [OT] Es ist Sommer!!!!!1111einself

## beejay

- Endlich wieder kurze Bekleidung (man möchte ja schließlich seinen Revuekörper vorzeigen)

- Die Kleider der Damen werden wieder luftiger (jaja, ich bin ein Sexistenschwein  :Twisted Evil:  )

- Die Maikäfer versuchen verzweifelt durch das Fenster zu kommen, scheitern aber am Fliegengitter

- Die Zimmertemperatur steigt aufgrund der aktivierten Technik wieder auf Werte >25°C

- Kaltes Diebels schmeckt plötzlich wieder

...weitere Vorschläge?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ragin

- man schwitzt sich das Wasser aus dem Leib, dass man denkt man sei ein Eisbär in der Sahara

- die Bienen zeigen wieder, dass sie so intelligent sind das Fenster zu finden, während die Wespen sich an der Scheibe den Schädel einschlagen (beobachtet das mal...fasizinierend)

- die Welt wird wieder bunt und schön

----------

## Deever

 *beejay wrote:*   

> ...weitere Vorschläge? 

 Ja, man könnte diesen Thread wegen off-topic schließen. Aber die Hitze macht mir im Moment derart zu schaffen, daß mir sogar das egal ist... :Wink: 

Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Sas

Die Rechner werden lauter, weil die Lüfter höher drehen :/

Mir ist heiß :/

----------

## the-pugnacity

bei mir ist es trotz technik noch schön kühl bei etwa 20°C keller macht es möglich

endlich wieder zeit auf arbeit in den serverraum zu ziehen weil man dringend noch was machen muss.

endlich gibt es wieder berliner weiße zu kaufen

endlich wieder morgens eiskaffee schlürfen

----------

## 76062563

- Die Eisdielen haben wieder offen

- Freibäder auch

- man kann in sinnlosen Threads sein Postcount erhöhen...

----------

## PuresChaos

- schüler jagen mit dem bunsenbrenner das thermometer hoch, in der hoffunung hitzefrei zu kriegen...

- tux zieht seine badeklamotten an...

- man freut sich abends noch mehr auf sein kühles weizen...

- die röcke werden kürzer, die augen (der männer) größer

----------

## Anarcho

 *beejay wrote:*   

> - Kaltes Diebels schmeckt plötzlich wieder

 

Fuihh! Das würde ich nichtmal gefroren lutschen....

 *Quote:*   

> ...weitere Vorschläge? 

 

- Grillen, jedes Wochenende

- mit dem Laptop bis nachts um 4 auf der Terasse sitzen

- Plantschbecken für 3,50  auf die Terasse und den Tag geniessen

----------

## Roller

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - man freut sich abends noch mehr auf sein kühles weizen...
> 
> 

 

...unbestritten meine Nummer 1

-man kann endlich wieder gemütlich grillen

----------

## b3cks

- endlich wieder GRILLEN!

- leckeres Haake Beck Maibock

- Sex im Freien

- im See mit seinem Hund baden

- Gartenpartys

- WLAN im Freien genießen

- draußen Frühstücken

- Wespen die einem die Salami vom Brötchen klauen

- es ist nicht weiter Schlimm, wenn man Nachts besoffen innen Graben fällt und einpennt

- Festivals, jede Menge Festivals und OpenAir Konzerte

----------

## the-pugnacity

leider wieder mehr besoffene auf den straßen

drecks insekten sind wieder unterwegs

----------

## chrib

- Endlich wieder im Freien trainieren, und dabei die Leichtathletinnen beobachten *hüstel*

----------

## Roff

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Sex im Freien
> 
> 

 

Das ging auch vor nem Monat schon  :Wink: 

- Mittags den Monitor durch 2 Südfenster anscheinen lassen...

- Mit WLan in der Fussgängerzone im Eiscafe sitzen. das bockt

- endlich wieder mitm Schottenrock auf die Straße!

----------

## Anarcho

Sex im Freien`?

Geht immer! Ihr Weicheier!

(Wer nen Wortwitz findet, darf ihn behalten)

----------

## NightDragon

Klar kann man(n)'s immer machen *g* aber obs einem gefällt ist die frage  :Wink: 

Peitschen ziehen nunmal in der Sonne besser wie in der Kälte *g*  :Wink: 

- rad fahren ohne Ende

- Kleidungswechseln alle 5 minuten

- feststellen das sogar in der Nacht die Temperatur draußen nicht unter 18 grad fällt

- schlafen auf der Parkbank...

----------

## Ragin

@Anarcho:

Hab einen gefunden...kann aber nix damit anfangen  :Smile: 

Aber hast Recht...das geht immer...Und wenns zu kalt wird fahrt mit dem Auto ne Runde und machts auf der Motorhaube...

(man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen)

Was mich am meisten stört: Megagroße Hornissen und Wespen. Irgendwie sind hier so große Viecher...Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Man könnte meinen man wohnt hier neben dem Friedhof der Kuscheltiere wo die Insekten dann ihre Nester bauen und als Megazombies (meist auch so komisch rot und blutunterlaufen) wieder aufwachen.

Wobei ich bei der momentanen Hitze und meinen aktuellen Schlafgewohnheiten (44 Stunden wach, kurz schlafen und weiter gehts ins Verderben) auch an den lustigen Spruch "Die 3 Totfeinde des Informatikers - Licht, Sauerstoff und das unerträgliche Gekreisch der Vögel" denken muss. Die blöden Viecher fangen immer an rumzuzwitschern wenn ich schlafen will, das Licht ist teilweise zu grell und die Luft...naja...damit kann ich leben  :Smile: .

Aber wenigstens wird man mal wieder braun  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Roff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - endlich wieder mitm Schottenrock auf die Straße!

 

Trägst du denn was drunter?  :Wink: 

Erinnert mich an "Krüger sieht alles" von Samstag.

Apropos, wo ich das grad' mit den ganzen Insekten lese.

Weiß einer wie diese ekelhaften schwarzen Viecher heißen, die unten dran so'n Gebamsel (Stachel, verkrüppeltes Bein!?) haben?

----------

## Ragin

@b3cks:

da bekommt das Wort Eierschauckeln gleich wieder eine neue Bedeutung...  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Aber wenigstens wird man mal wieder braun

 

Was denn? Bist du so ein Prollo der nen TFT sein eigen nennt? Die gute Strahlung meines alten 19" SGI Festfrequenzmonitors versorgt mich mit genug Gesichtsfarbe!

Aber die Geschwüre nerven manchmal, zugegeben  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ragin

Ne, ich habe auch noch dieses schöne seidenmatt-Gelb von meinem uralt 19"  :Smile: .

Aber auf Dauer schaut man dann aus wie ne chinesische Trickfilmfigur...

Daher ist bissle Sonne 1-2x im Jahr gar ned so verkehrt  :Smile: .

Das mit den Geschwüren geht eigentlich finde ich. Das eine ist ganz in Ordnung. Vor allem, wenn man jemanden zum reden braucht...

Mit dem anderen komm ich noch ned so klar. Aber der ist auch erst letzte Woche aus dem Ohr gewachsen  :Smile: .

----------

## Anarcho

Also richtig geärgert habe ich mich auch erst als die Dinger rausgefunden haben wie sie mir die Oropaks aus dem Ohr zupfen können. Die quaseln ja ohne unterlass!

Jetzt dreh ich die Musik einfach laut genug auf!

----------

## Ragin

Joa, hab ich auch anfangs. Aber das Problem war, dass der erste irgendwann in den Kopf gebissen hat wie so eine Schlange...und das tat auch nicht gut. Man kann sich ja auch ned zum einkaufen so blicken lassen, wenn da alles verblutet ist.

Dann haben wir uns halt mal unterhalten und ab dann gings. Er meinte auch, dass es ihm ja so gar nicht schlecht ginge.

Inzwischen ist das einzigst störende die 80cm lange Zunge, die nach jedem Insekt schnappt die es finden kann. Aber was solls. Dafür schläft man auch ruhiger, wenn die beiden sich ned grad zoffen.

----------

## dakjo

- die gammawerte sind draussen mal wieder viel zu hoch

- $FRAU packt die Truhe wieder mit Eis voll

- $FRAU friert nicht mehr (welch ein glück)

- $FRAU möchte nachts aber nicht mehr kuscheln weil ihr so warm ist (welch ein _unglück_)

- der diesel ist sofort warm und moechte getreten werden

- endlich kann ich meine Klimaanlage im Auto anmachen (ich steh auf dieses kleine Knöpfchen)

- jaaaaaaaaaa, eis kaltes _FEZ_ (Landbier mit einem _Schuss_ Cola)

- blah fuu

----------

## Inte

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> - Plantschbecken für 3,50  auf die Terasse und den Tag geniessen

 Rate mal wo ich in 5min sitze  :Twisted Evil: 

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> - endlich wieder GRILLEN!

 Wieso endlich wieder?  :Rolling Eyes:  Das machen wir das ganze Jahr über. Mein traditionelles Adventsgrillen mit Freunden hat schon bei ganz anderen Wetterlagen stattgefunden  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> - die gammawerte sind draussen mal wieder viel zu hoch
> 
> - $FRAU packt die Truhe wieder mit Eis voll
> 
> - $FRAU friert nicht mehr (welch ein glück)
> ...

 Stimmt.

Ich glaube wir haben beide verschiedenen Instanzen der gleichen von Frau abgeleiteten Klasse  :Wink: 

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wenigstens wird man mal wieder braun 
> 
> 

 

Ich hab mir gestern meinen ersten Sonnenbrand gehohlt. Vielleicht hätte ich doch besser im Keller bei Neonlicht bleiben sollen...

mikkk

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ich glaube wir haben beide verschiedenen Instanzen der gleichen von Frau abgeleiteten Klasse 

 

alles andere nennt man "fremdgehen"   :Twisted Evil:  SCNR

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   - endlich wieder GRILLEN! Wieso endlich wieder?  Das machen wir das ganze Jahr über. Mein traditionelles Adventsgrillen mit Freunden hat schon bei ganz anderen Wetterlagen stattgefunden 

 

Harhar... Gegrillt hab ich auch schon lange und da hat es geschneit!

----------

## Carlo

Bäh, seid ihr ekelig. Diebels, Haake Beck und Bier mit Cola. Fehlt nur noch, daß sich jemand über den Oettinger-Ersatzstoff Warsteiner ausläßt.

----------

## 76062563

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Bäh, seid ihr ekelig. Diebels, Haake Beck und Bier mit Cola. Fehlt nur noch, daß sich jemand über den Oettinger-Ersatzstoff Warsteiner ausläßt.

 

Es geht eben doch nichts über ein Augustiner Hell.

----------

## psyqil

 :Sad:  Hier regnet's... Naja, was soll's. <plopp> <zisch> <gluck> <gluck> <gluck> Aaahhhh. <rülps>

Außerdem meint Ihr kein Geschwür, sondern eine Geschwulst.

----------

## Fibbs

Was hier eindeutig fehlt:

Mal ganz ohne Computer in netter / hübscher Begleitung mit nem Elektroboot über den Starnberger See kreuzen und sich dabei einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht holen... 

Greets

Fibbs

----------

## flo_02_mu

- Man(n) geht ausnahmsweise gerne an die Uni... (Gründe wurden bereits geschrieben  :Wink: )

- und auf dem Heimweg in den Biergarten.

- Flo

----------

## Roff

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Roff wrote:*   
> 
> - endlich wieder mitm Schottenrock auf die Straße! 
> 
> Trägst du denn was drunter? 
> ...

 

Kommt drauf an mit wem ich zusammen bin.

btw: hoch lebe Bremen  :Wink: 

Und das Frauen nicht frieren ist eine Lüge!! Auch im Sommer können DIE frieren ^^

----------

## Sas

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Was hier eindeutig fehlt:
> 
> Mal ganz ohne Computer[...]

 Zählt ein PDA? :[

----------

## dakjo

Ja, ok, Sie können, aber tun es wenigstens nicht die ganze Zeit lang so wie im Winter.

----------

## Russel-Athletic

Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen:

- viele Pärchen sehen, die sich soooooooo lieb haben und man selbst solo ist.

----------

## amne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Bäh, seid ihr ekelig. Diebels, Haake Beck und Bier mit Cola. Fehlt nur noch, daß sich jemand über den Oettinger-Ersatzstoff Warsteiner ausläßt.

 

Was soll dieses Oettinger sein?

----------

## dakjo

_muar_

*schwitz*

_argl

----------

## Carlo

amne: Sollte die Frage wider Erwarten nicht rhetorischer Natur sein, so schätze Dich glücklich und genieße das Glück der Unwissenheit.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Bäh, seid ihr ekelig. Diebels, Haake Beck und Bier mit Cola. Fehlt nur noch, daß sich jemand über den Oettinger-Ersatzstoff Warsteiner ausläßt.

 

Das ist ein Wort!

Es geht doch kaum was über das gute Fiege Bier! Richtig herb muss das sein, alles andere ist was für Frauen.

UND BIER MIT COLA IST VERBOTEN! DAS TRINKT MAN NUR WENN ES AN DER UNI KOSTENLOS VERTEILT WIRD!

(Warum studier ich nur in Düsseldorf, wo ich Alt doch hasse...)

----------

## amne

Carlo: Ich habe hier in Österreich ernsthaft noch nie davon gehört. Kann also nichts besonderes sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kev111

- man kann die Klimaanlage anmachen

- morgen schreibt man seine Mittlere Reife in Mathematik

- man kann aufgrund des Lärms der Klimaanlage nicht richtig rechnen (Hitze + Schule = nicht kompatible Mischung!)

- am nächsten Tag, wenn endlich die 3 Hauptfachprüfungen rum sind solls regnen... (ich dachte, der April sei rum...)

----------

## FUM

Man bekommt an einem Tag das Komplette Murphys LAW durch.

- Kettenrad am Mopped haut die Haifischzaehne einen um die Ohren

- Man erfaehrt zum 1.6 wegen Umstrukturierung der Firma gekuendigt zu werden

- Erhaelt nen Abschiedsbrief der Freundin (ehm, Ex Freundin)

- Alle anderen haben gute Laune, klasse

----------

## moe

Oettinger ist das Bier, was es völlig ohne Werbung und dank meiner Hilfe auf Platz 1 geschafft hat  :Smile:  Pils und das helle Weizen sind wirklich ungeniessbar, aber Export und das Winterbier gehen, letzteres sogar besonders lecker aber das gibts leider nur um den Winter..

Ansonsten wurde der Rest schon genannt, nur ein paar Nachteile fehlen:

Fahren mit ÖPNV wird zur Qual

Rechnerpools in der Uni sind trotz Klima drückend

das helle Licht stresst meine sonst nur Monitorgewöhnten Augen  :Wink:  Womit auch gleich mal Vorurteile gegenüber Linuxusern bestätigt werden..

man sieht aufm Laptop im Freien nichts

Aber generell überwiegen die Vorteile trotzdem..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## dakjo

 *FUM wrote:*   

> Man bekommt an einem Tag das Komplette Murphys LAW durch.
> 
> - Kettenrad am Mopped haut die Haifischzaehne einen um die Ohren
> 
> - Man erfaehrt zum 1.6 wegen Umstrukturierung der Firma gekuendigt zu werden
> ...

 

Na ist doch mal was. Dann kannst nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen und es diesmal richtig machen  :Smile: 

Spass bei Seite.

----------

## _hephaistos_

&&: snooker wm finale is!

----------

## b3cks

 *amne wrote:*   

> Carlo: Ich habe hier in Österreich ernsthaft noch nie davon gehört. Kann also nichts besonderes sein. 

 

Das ist nicht nur nichts besonderes, sonder schlicht weg pervers. Kommt mit in die Kategorie Astra und Holsten.

----------

## Pampel

- Die Mädchen tragen rote Schuhe

Oettinger macht übrigens mit sehr großem Abstand zu allen Konkurrenten das beste Malzbier

----------

## Roller

Bevor ich Oettinger trink, trink ich lieber gar nichts...

----------

## SinoTech

Tststs ... geht doch nichts übern gutes Ur-Pils  :Smile: )

Mfg

Sino

----------

## gentop

- Man hängt den größten Teil des Tages in nem Hörsaal ab, in dem die Klimaanlage nicht funktioniert, kaum Fenster zu öffnen gehen und der ausserdem direkt unterm Dach ist...

//gentop

----------

## Gentoonie

Das beste ist immer noch eine kühle Russen-Maß im Biergarten unterm Schatten der Bäume zu genießen  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Tja, das wars wohl schon wieder mit Sommer. Hier tuts regnen und warm ist es auch nicht gerade.

----------

## chrib

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Tja, das wars wohl schon wieder mit Sommer. Hier tuts regnen und warm ist es auch nicht gerade.

 

Ach was, der Sommer kommt wieder. Spätestens nächstes Jahr.  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Soll doch bis einschließlich Sonntag Schietwetter sein und danach lacht die Sonne wieder.

Es soll aber nicht kalt werden...

----------

## LL0rd

Ich freu mich schon auf die 40 Grad hier bei mir im Zimmer und auf die Platten, die die wärme nicht mehr aushalten  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Ich freu mich schon auf die 40 Grad hier bei mir im Zimmer und auf die Platten, die die wärme nicht mehr aushalten 

 

Wir können dir ja 'ne Wasserkühlung bei Gelegenheit bauen.

Aber nu' husch, lern für's Abi!

----------

## LL0rd

Naja, ich glaub nicht, dass eine Wakü in die Kiste passt. Die ist schon auch so recht voll....... 4 Platten, 2 optische Laufwerke, 4 PCI Karten...... Da wäre schon die Friteusen-Lösung angebrachter  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Was hier eindeutig fehlt:
> 
> Mal ganz ohne Computer in netter / hübscher Begleitung mit nem Elektroboot über den Starnberger See kreuzen und sich dabei einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht holen... 
> 
> Greets
> ...

 

Ein Ruderboot ist doch viel romantischer  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *Fibbs wrote:*   Was hier eindeutig fehlt:
> 
> Mal ganz ohne Computer in netter / hübscher Begleitung mit nem Elektroboot über den Starnberger See kreuzen und sich dabei einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht holen... 
> 
> Greets
> ...

 

Da ist die Gefahr zu kentern aber auch größer.  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*    *Fibbs wrote:*   Was hier eindeutig fehlt:
> 
> Mal ganz ohne Computer in netter / hübscher Begleitung mit nem Elektroboot über den Starnberger See kreuzen und sich dabei einen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht holen... 
> 
> Greets
> ...

 

Naja, als Gefahr würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Ist doch ganz nett im Wasser zu planschen  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Ich meinte auch eigentlich was anderes.

----------

## giga89

Nachts kann man nich schlafen, weil:

-viel zu heiß in meinem Zimmer

-Frösche quaken sich die Kehle aus ihrem verdammten Körper

Desweiteren:

-die Rasenmäh-Saison hat begonnen also wieder mehr arbeiten (allerdings auch mehr Kohle)

-Auch die "beleibten" Mädchen zeigen, was man von denen nicht sehen will (keine Diskriminierung nur meine Abneigung gegenüber bestimmten Dingen)

-Durschnittstemperatur von Northbridge und CPU bereits um 4 Grad erhöht....

Aber sonst ist der Sommer toll  :Smile: 

Achja wegen den Biersorten:

Augustiner find ich auch toll, besonders den Augustinerkeller.

Speziell wenns heiß ist würd ich aber Spaten vorziehen.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen, was in München alle mit dem Augustiner haben. Mir schmeckt es eigentlich gar nicht, das Dunkle geht noch am ehesten. Industriebier halt, genauso wie das der restlichen Münchner Brauereien. Der Begriff "Schädelstoff" kommt auch nicht von ungefähr.

Mein Tip für Münchner an einem schönen Sommertag: Am Marienplatz in die nächstbeste S-Bahn steigen, nach so einer halben Stunde damit anfangen nach einer hübschen Ortschaft Ausschau zu halten, aussteigen und dort im örtlichen Biergarten das Bier einer Landbrauerei trinken: Tausendmal besser als das Münchner Gesöff, und obendrein auch noch deutlich billliger.

----------

## giga89

Also ich komm nicht aus München, aber bin doch davon überzeugt, die einzige Alternative zu bayrischem Bier sehe ich im Pfungstädter. Aber es hat sowieso jeder seine Vorlieben.

Is mir noch eingefallen:

-Gewitter zwingen einen oft sämtliche Technik auszuschalten

(Ich find nur negatives was bisher noch nich gesagt wurde....)

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> -Frösche quaken sich die Kehle aus ihrem verdammten Körper 

 

wo wohnst du denn?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> -Gewitter zwingen einen oft sämtliche Technik auszuschalten 

 

naja....... Rechner sind über ne APC USV angeschlossen, rest ist versichert.......

----------

## giga89

Wohnort: Germany/Hessen/Gernsheim

Wir haben dummerweise nen Teich und die Frösche werden jedes Jahr mehr. Zur Zeit sind an unserer Schule die Austauschfranzosen, die könnt ich ja mal einladen.... :Laughing: 

----------

## LL0rd

*lol* das einzige Problem, was ich hier habe, hat/haben Flügel. (Okay ich hab noch eins mit 8 Beinen, aber das ist ne andere Sache) Meine Katze wird aber mit dem Problem dann doch recht schnell fertig und dann hab ich wieder ruhe  :Wink: 

----------

## giga89

An Vogelarten sind die einzig schlimmen die Krähen und Elstern, hab zwar ein Luftgewehr, aber das würde bei denen nich viel bringen und wenn ein Vogelschützer davon Wind bekommt....

----------

## LL0rd

Naja...... unsere Nachbarn versuchen Tauben zu züchten. Meine Katze reduziert ab und zu den Bestand  :Wink: 

Ich sag nur: Circle of Life

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Naja...... unsere Nachbarn versuchen Tauben zu züchten. Meine Katze reduziert ab und zu den Bestand 
> 
> Ich sag nur: Circle of Life

 

[nerv] Sollst du nicht lernen? [/nerv]

Tauben sind die Drecksviecher überhaupt und Leute die die Dinger auch noch züchten und schön finden, gehören erschossen oder in die Klapse.

Hab noch was gefunden: - weniger Arbeit

Bei uns in der Firma ist es so, dass wir im Sommer weniger Computerprobleme haben. Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung warum das so ist. Vielleicht weil keiner arbeitet und alle nur vor sich hinzwitzen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## LL0rd

Ich kann bei dem Wetter nicht lernen .........  Es ist so grau...... und es regnet....... Bäh, pfui! Da hat man lust zu nichts.

stoff_zu_lernen= lim lust -> 0    Physikbuch/(lust * T)

----------

## smg

es ist sommer -  und die zahl der sinnlos beiträge steigt...

cheers.

----------

## LL0rd

Ich war 16 und sie 31

Und ueber Liebe wusste ich nicht viel

Sie wusste alles und sie liess mich spueren

Ich war kein Kind mehr

Und es war Sommer

@b3cks

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich jetzt keine Abmahnung bekomme, weil ich 5 Zeilen eines Songtextes zitiert habe  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Ich war 16 und sie 31
> 
> Und ueber Liebe wusste ich nicht viel
> 
> Sie wusste alles und sie liess mich spueren
> ...

 

Wenn Tavanti hier liest bestimmt. Glaub ich aber nicht.

----------

## LL0rd

vll. setzt die Kanzlei Linux als OS ein.......

..... achso nee... dann würden die die Unterlassungserklärungen nicht vorlorengehen =D

----------

## beejay

Ich hab noch nen Spam-Fun-Link und hänge das mal an diesen hier dran:

Ich bin Hesse, wir haben richtiges Bier und nicht so eine Brühe wie "Kölsch". Beim Frankenheimer-Alt auf der Seite gibts deswegen den Kölsch-Shooter. Recht lustig. Achtung: Flash!

http://www.frankenheim.de/shooter.html

----------

